# Canadai tel /fotok/



## Melitta (2021 December 5)

Kanadai tél azért más​
Beköszöntött a hideg, de nem kell rögtön a sarkvidéket emlegetni. Kanadában ez sokkal durvább, a helyiek mégis sokkal jobban fogják fel.


----------

